
The story of my startup or the one trick to fail your startup - judauphant
https://medium.com/@jdauphant/the-story-of-my-startup-or-the-one-trick-to-fail-your-startup-4c708b45327e
======
mdonahoe
Did the cofounders not have beating terms on their shares?

~~~
judauphant
Unfortunately no :(

